# Biggest Tank



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Obviously I win this. But who comes next in the biggest tank contest?


also while im here. Whose got the biggest fish as well. And esfa, no bloody claims of big guppies.

My biggest fish would be my 32" arowana. Although the arapaima will eventually win this hands down


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

So how big is urs??


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Guppies?! Ew no. 

I have a 10" bichir... hmmm lol.

and a 50gal... not exactly huuuuuge.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

loobylou211 said:


> So how big is urs??


 
very big lol. just under 27000 imperial gallons. approx 120000 litres


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

oooooooooooh ive always liked a big one........:lol2::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:........so how big is that in feet??


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

lol,its not the size mate its what you do with it.lol

i think i am well on the bottom of the pile.:lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

loobylou211 said:


> oooooooooooh ive always liked a big one........:lol2::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:........so how big is that in feet??


36x18x6.


But yeah definately compensating for something. lol. can't think what though :whistling2:


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> very big lol. just under 27000 imperial gallons. approx 120000 litres


Dude... wtf?! lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> 36x18x6.
> 
> 
> But yeah definately compensating for something. lol. can't think what though :whistling2:


I can. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Mike do you actually just live in a shed next to a swimming pool?

there's me thinking the 5ft tank I got planned in future will be massive by my standards. lol


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

mike515 said:


> But yeah definately compensating for something. lol.


Or else bragging about "something"...:lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Xiorell said:


> Mike do you actually just live in a shed next to a swimming pool?
> 
> there's me thinking the 5ft tank I got planned in future will be massive by my standards. lol


 
nah, just a big cellar lol. Think about it though. It's not really any different to having a normal pond. Just mine is inside lol, and heated, and has perspex windows in the front.


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> nah, just a big cellar lol. Think about it though. It's not really any different to having a normal pond. Just mine is inside lol, and heated, and has perspex windows in the front.


So do you look down into it, or through it like a normal tank?


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats amazing can we see some pictures?
Thanks


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

kris.hollands said:


> Thats amazing can we see some pictures?
> Thanks


..........:whistling2:

You can use an imaginary camera for the imaginary tank, but the pics would be invisible. 

LOVE YOU REALLY MIKE.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Xiorell said:


> Mike do you actually just live in a shed next to a swimming pool?
> 
> l


he left the tap running in next doors bungalow.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> ..........:whistling2:
> 
> You can use an imaginary camera for the imaginary tank, but the pics would be invisible.
> 
> LOVE YOU REALLY MIKE.


haha, funny today aren't we.


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

How do you find time for a tank that big? I barely have time for mine lol
What sort of filter would you run aswell? a room sized one?

Oh yeah my fish, my flowerhorn is about 12" which is my most robust, but my longest is a bule ribbon eel which is over 3 feet and for some reason still growing. I also have a clown knife which is only about 15ish inches but will get nice and big.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Gecko_Sean said:


> How do you find time for a tank that big? I barely have time for mine lol
> What sort of filter would you run aswell? a room sized one?
> 
> Oh yeah my fish, my flowerhorn is about 12" which is my most robust, but my longest is a bule ribbon eel which is over 3 feet and for some reason still growing. I also have a clown knife which is only about 15ish inches but will get nice and big.


The time needed is actually quite small. The tank is so stable that no issue can happen that quickly. Also the stocking is quite small compared to what it could be, so again pollutants don't cause much concern. the only really time consuming problem is gravel cleaning, but since I use sand and have rays in there, they seem to keep it nicely stirred. I clean the substrate every 4-5 weeks. I stir it up so all the dirt is on the top, then run the main filter pump through a spray bar across the top of the sand. Doe's a good job of sending the dirt up into the filter. Also will actually vac the sand every 3 months.

The filter itself is a custom job. essentially a brick tank with different passages built inside to direct the water through different stages of the filter


----------



## anz3001 (Jul 8, 2008)

two biggest fish i ever owned were a pacu at about 20 inches and a pangasius(sp?) at 22 inches


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

mike515 said:


> very big lol. just under 27000 imperial gallons. approx 120000 litres


 wow how much did it cost you?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

leo19 said:


> wow how much did it cost you?


is that really any of your business? i'll just say it cost enough. Not going to go into exact figures because that is my business and no one elses.



But yeah this isn't about my tank at all. I want to know how everyone elses tanks are and who keeps what large fish. There's been a big increase in people using this section and I'd like to know what sort of fishkeepers there are on here. Particuarly those who keep the more specialised stuff ie tank busters, or particuarly rare fish. Not really interested in who keeps guppies and neon tetra. Not exactly a challenge. I would like to chat with people who put a lot more effort into fishkeeping. Not saying people don't make an effort for their guppies. But the effort is completely different to keeping and breeding livebearers than it is keeping and breeding arowana for example


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

mike515 said:


> is that really any of your business? i'll just say it cost enough. Not going to go into exact figures because that is my business and no one elses.
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah this isn't about my tank at all. I want to know how everyone elses tanks are and who keeps what large fish. There's been a big increase in people using this section and I'd like to know what sort of fishkeepers there are on here. Particuarly those who keep the more specialised stuff ie tank busters, or particuarly rare fish. Not really interested in who keeps guppies and neon tetra. Not exactly a challenge. I would like to chat with people who put a lot more effort into fishkeeping. Not saying people don't make an effort for their guppies. But the effort is completely different to keeping and breeding livebearers than it is keeping and breeding arowana for example


sorry if i offended you:blowup:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

leo19 said:


> sorry if i offended you:blowup:


 
didn't offend me mate. I just think it's rude to ask people how much they spend on things, similar to asking a ladies age


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> didn't offend me mate. I just think it's rude to ask people how much they spend on things, similar to asking a ladies age


How old are you, Mike?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> How old are you, Mike?


 
just keeping up with the old man image for you esfa lol. I shuffle around my bungalow with carpet slippers and a dressing gown. Eat some bran flakes for breakfast. Sometimes porridge. Then i go down the social centre, play some draughts, maybe have a nap after reading the paper. then go home and have liver and onions for dinner.

At the weekends I play cricket, which we all know is for old men. lol

so to answer your question. Im not sure, my memory aint quite what it used to be. sorry but when you get this old, its hard enough to remember to go to the toilet, let alone count how old you are.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

i can only do 5' to 6' tanks,i have a 3' tank that i use as a grow out.

oscars,just have a soft spot for them
severums,not a tankbuster i know but love my large severums
uaru,this fish is new to me but its growing on me.
fire mouths,again not tank buster but very underated fish that more people should have.
choc cichlid,got this fish a few months ago and love it,almost par with an oscar for me.
sajica,a stunning fish more people should have.
salvini,i love this gal to bits.
ebjd,what can i say about this fish apart from jaw dropping.
rainbow cichlid,might be far to boring for some people but i like them.

sorry nothing that will turn heads,but i dont have the room for the big boy and girls.:2thumb:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

i have a 100x100x1000 >.> lol


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

My biggest at the moment is 150 gal 60x30x24

My biggest fish is cown knife at about 15 inch and in another tank my G Tiles freshwater mrays are about 16 inch

I love big fish and have ornate bichir and fire eel all dotted around in various tanks


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

so have you got a pic of this monster tank then???


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

biggest tank is 260lt? (that leaks) biggest fish is Harry my reed fish about 10-12" and Derek my plec must be about 7-8".


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Did we ever get pictures to this monster tank??

We have just broken down our 8ft marine reef tank due the viv business taking off........that cost us in the region of £15,000 so god knows how much that cost u!.......lol, but i WONT ask........ i know its rude...:lol2:

I cant imagine how much ur electric bill is each month, mine was £200 a MONTH, not a quarter!..... and that was bad enough.

So, how bout some piccies then???


Hes some of ours, THAT WAS!.......lol


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

oo00 i don't work in ltrs or gallons. Its feet and inches and i do currently own a 4x2x2 tank.

I did have a golden severum called boris that was about the size of a small plate until we lost him to old age back at the beginning of this year. I now have two baby severums that i am growing rapidly but they are nothing to brag about just yet.

Marina


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

what sort of sevs you got?

I'm picking up some this week. Had a 6 or so month break from severum recently. But I'm picking up 4 pairs from a mate of mine. got Greens, Golds, Heros Notatus and Rotkeil Severums (red necks) to pick up.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

piccies??


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I cant upload pics to here. No account so sorry.

I have a green called Pixel and a new baby gold called Dots. I'd loe a red one but i dont think i have the room now for three.

Marina


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

That was actually directed to Mike, hes opened this thread about biggest tank, but as of yet, we havent seen this tank.......im sure we would all love to be equally impressed..........so pls Mike, let us mere mortals have a few piccies of ur baby!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

The biggest tank I currently have is a 28Gal. 

I've worked on creating an 800Litre Malawi tank and currently professionally in charge of the 700Litre Caecilian tank at work, I created it and do the maintenance! lol So I suspect it counts


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Any chance of seeing this tank mike?? I.e a picture.

I got a glass fitter friend of mine to cover the caspian sea so I think I win hands down, it cost me an arm and a leg and pissed off most of eastern europe


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

mike515 said:


> what sort of sevs you got?
> 
> I'm picking up some this week. Had a 6 or so month break from severum recently. But I'm picking up 4 pairs from a mate of mine. got Greens, Golds, Heros Notatus and Rotkeil Severums (red necks) to pick up.


 
hi mike was that for me.lol


love severums one of my all time fav,i have always had them in my collection.greens,golds,red spoted and red necks.i have got them to right old lumps also.i am alway looking about for severums.:2thumb:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

nah it wasn't tony, I was asking marinam. but nice sevs though mate.


How was the EBJD in the end then?


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

can we see any piccies


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

6x2x2+5x2x2 

4 footer bow front.

3x2.5x1.5

4x1.5x1

Not bad for one room eh.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

mike515 said:


> nah it wasn't tony, I was asking marinam. but nice sevs though mate.
> 
> 
> How was the EBJD in the end then?


EBJD is stunning mate,bang on the the food.no problems as yet mike.not a shy fish tho.i have had normals in the past and they have been very shy fish.:2thumb:


----------

